# Batch Datei selber löschen



## MrCodeMaster (13. November 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe einen Server in C++ geschrieben, welcher durch einen Befehl eine Batchdatei erstellt, welche dann die Server-EXE löscht, aber wenn ich dann die Batchdatei sich selber löschen lassen will bekomm ich immer die Meldung: "Batchdatei nicht gefunden", obwohl sich diese bereits gelöscht hat.
Kann man das irgendwie umgehen?


----------

